# Good Installer in Raleigh/Durham, NC Area?



## csm_274 (Jul 25, 2010)

Any recommendations? Would also consider going to Greensboro, NC area. Just want quality, honesty, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iceman76 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm looking for one too. I've heard of one here in goldsboro. I might swing by there 2moro and see what he's talking about. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## UNCchef (Jul 7, 2009)

I have dealt w/ Dashboard now ME audio :thumbsdown: Best Buy @ Southpoint & New Hope Commons :thumbsdown: AudioExpress (they changed the name though) on Chapel Hill Blvd where the car wash is near the new Uhaul store- good service & Mike is a stand-up guy. The only problem I had there was I had to book a slot b/c they were way crowded. The place in Hillsboro behind McDonalds does good work they just had a few shady guys hanging who looked like they might be trying to find an easy come-up :uneasy:
That place on glenwood ave Sound Station seems to be cool I have only bought equipment from then no install experiences. Good Luck.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

iceman76 said:


> I'm looking for one too. I've heard of one here in goldsboro. I might swing by there 2moro and see what he's talking about. I'll let you know what I find out.


For you I recommend Speakerworks (by the main gate)
Come to Kinston to Audiosports (Vernon Ave. across from the mall)
Or ride to Greenville and go to Mobile Millenia (they changed their name recently and I can't remember it) beside the Arby's in front of Wal-Mart on Greenville Blvd. (Alton is the best guy in the business been working with him for 15 years)


----------



## ncsounds (Oct 6, 2010)

how about Goldsboro? I need an "experienced" and responsible person to work.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ncsounds said:


> how about Goldsboro? I need an "experienced" and responsible person to work.


You are looking for employees?


----------



## ncsounds (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes.....


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> For you I recommend Speakerworks (by the main gate)
> Come to Kinston to Audiosports (Vernon Ave. across from the mall)
> Or ride to Greenville and go to Mobile Millenia (they changed their name recently and I can't remember it) beside the Arby's in front of Wal-Mart on Greenville Blvd. (Alton is the best guy in the business been working with him for 15 years)


Mobile Millenia in Greenville is now called Mobile Autosports. 

There's also this place in Kinston that used to be called Mobile Sounds that is under new ownership as Master Audio Creations. I hear they even have a MECP Master certified installer (shameless plug).


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> Mobile Millenia in Greenville is now called Mobile Autosports.
> 
> There's also this place in Kinston that used to be called Mobile Sounds that is under new ownership as Master Audio Creations. I hear they even have a MECP Master certified installer (shameless plug).


Had I known that at the time you were opened up in K-town I would have definitely gave u a plug as well. Just looked at the post date that was August...were you open then?

Not sure what this guy has decided to do but hopefully he will take some advice from up here.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, I renamed it and took over at the beginning of July.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Good post. I just moved to the Raleigh area a couple months ago and have been trying to find someone to build a box. The places around here are OUTRAGEOUS and do shoddy work at best. I would love to find a good place to have some work done.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can vouch for Master Audio Creations - excellent knowledge and appreciation of fine audio reproduction.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

C.A.R. Audio and Security in Wake Forest

Adrenaline Autosound in Clayton

Is Creative Acoustics is around?

I don't know that area too well, but CAR Audio and Adrenaline do great work.


----------



## xpsvwino (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had great results with Bosworth Audio in Charlotte.
He takes the time to do it right and is a dealer of Audison,Hertz,Morel,DD,Genesis, etc.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I had Sleeves build me a box last week. I'm going to have another built next week by him as well. Great Guy to talk to and seems very honest. No to mention he did a great job on the box. Very pleasant Guy to work with.


----------



## mohanty (Apr 15, 2009)

Apologies for bumping up this old thread. But I am looking for an installer in the RDU area any suggestions?


----------



## Flux Audio (Sep 24, 2011)

I own an installation company in Cary. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## ggusta (Jan 25, 2015)

Flux Audio said:


> I own an installation company in Cary. PM me if you have any questions.


Tried to pm you, your mail box is full.


----------

